
Why Hot Water Freezes Faster Than Cold–Physicists Solve the Mpemba Effect - basicplus2
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/why-hot-water-freezes-faster-than-cold-physicists-solve-the-mpemba-effect-d8a2f611e853
======
stazz1
Is this related to gas vapours and how liquid gasoline is only flammable
because the vapours are pouring off it?

